# A log of Five legions. Chaos!



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

So, i'm planning on converting my current Chaos space marines into a 5 legion army consisting of 2,000 points of each of the following:

Word Bearers
Emperor's Children
World Eaters
Thousand Sons
Death Guard

As a result, I will be repainting all my old models that I painted rather poorly when I first got into the hobby.

I've already started on some of my cult troops.

Thousand Sons

























And this Thousand Sons Daemon prince



























Death Guard


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I plan on getting scenic bases also, but i'm just working on the models themselves for now.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

On the Tsons I recommend painting the bolters and the blade a slightly different colour, it all seems to blend into one, Other than that It all looks good.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Lethiathan said:


> On the Tsons I recommend painting the bolters and the blade a slightly different colour, it all seems to blend into one, Other than that It all looks good.


Ive been thinking that myself, I'll probably do just that. 

Depending on which models come out, I'll be doing either a death guard zombie army, or my Tsons sorcerers first.

I'm working currently on world eaters zerks and termies.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like a huge project. Good luck with it and I'll follow this for sure!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

10K of Chaos has to be a Good Thing™....will be keeping a close eye on this one.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Skull Champion


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Love the TSons and the Skull Champion you just posted. My only criticisms would be that I think the Skull Champion's weapons should have some color or design. Of course, you could already be planning to do that and I'm just stating the obvious . Great work so far- wish you luck on the rest!


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Well...I was getting nearly done with my zerkers. I had left a bowl full of their arms and weapons on the counter top, which has mysteriously disappeared in it's entirety from the house. I suspect it was lost to a cleaning spree on behalf of my significant other but she won't admit to it. So now I don't have any berserkers. Quite a setback.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Death guard are looking great, when can we expect EC's? :grin:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Good luck man that's a commendable goal!

I think chaos is one of the best armies (my choice now for almost 20 years) because of how richly detailed the models are compared to other armies. The WIP pics of the Thousand sons and plague marines could definitely use more attention to detail. I think the color schemes as they are, are good but they could be so much more.

If you do a clean and simple job addressing the detail over the nice base coats you've done you are going to have a stellar looking army. It really pays dividends in a chaos army to pick out things like:

Bolter casings
gauntlet filigree/detailing
diseased rents in armor
'soft' armored areas like hoses, inner-elbows, backs of knees
 drill out the barrels
ALL the armor trim ALL the time. Armor trim is the most recognizable thing that sets us evils away from those pesky loyalists, always paint it.
Armored eyes . . . I'm mixed on human eyes. I still have trouble with them.
Marks/Runes of chaos
 - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
*If it is chaosy detail - Paint it!*

You are already well on your way, keep it up!


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Welp, ended up with some new arms. 

Noise marines will be next. I'm planning on going with the garish outlandish color schemes described in the horus heresy books. But i'm still trying to find the inspiration and possibly a tutorial if I could be so lucky. I realize it will be hard to do such crazy patterns and contrasting colors without making it look like shit.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome plog they look really good i agree if just sone small things were improved upon it would increase the look alot.


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

DG and the Skull Champ (can never have to many swords...) are looking fine indeed. 

The TSons look a bit unfinished (although I assume your going to do more work on them anyways?).


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Vereor said:


> DG and the Skull Champ (can never have to many swords...) are looking fine indeed.
> 
> The TSons look a bit unfinished (although I assume your going to do more work on them anyways?).


Yes the Tsons are going to get some more work. Also, i'm going to be ordering a big set of scenic bases at some point to round all these guys off as of right now they have tons of paint all over the place.

Just about to start with my Emps. Children.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Alright guys. Give me some criticism here. You have to tell me if this looks like total shit because i'm not sure if it's brilliant or if I need to scrap it asap because it looks like absolute trash.

If you guys confirm my suspicion that it looks like ass, then I think i'll just go with the pink and black S&M marines thing.

At the very least, i'm going to take off the back pack (probably toss it in the trash) and just put a new one on.

I've got 16 of these dudes and sonic weaponry for all of them so since they cost enough, I'd like them to look good.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

There seems to be alot going on there. Some of it looks very bad but i feel the pink and black would work better. your a good painter but there is just so much happening on the model it looks gimmicky.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the idea works in theory but the execution isn't working at all.

I think these noise marines and the berzerkers before them are fairly sloppy. The berzerkers have the color scheme and overall feel right, but they look hurried and the detail has been neglected.

The crazy garish noise marine color scheme might work better if you treated the details on the model cleanly. The trick I think is ensuring that each area of crazy patterning is contained within each armor plate. 

Considering the test model you completed, if you were to do the following I think he would work:

paint the trim a consistent color to unify the model
paint the cabling as cabling - black or dark grey with highlighting, and paint the power cables each a different color - a consistent color not just a mash of pea-green
The fiery color on the grieve works much better than it does on the gun
the yellow shoulder trim isn't working
neither is the bright green on the shoulder & chest - they're too bright

Ideally, you'll want Either high contrast or high color saturation, but not both at once otherwise the model becomes a mishmash.

Consider the earliest noise marine:










Garish and busy, but not a mess.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Just so you know i'm still working on it. I've gotten to my work heavy month so i'm having to do a lot of extra time on the clock.

Here is a WIP pic of my emps. It took me a surprising number of attempts to find a shade of pink that I could settle with.










i'm gonna work with that leather color a little more thru-out the models, but except for the arms that's all the pink i'm planning. I wish the packs came with more heads in the style of that middle one... I also find myself continually wishing that GWS did away with the power armor back packs. I don't think they and anything to the models really.

i'm dreading the part where I have to paint all the scenic bases for these guys, lol.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the pink is working. It has enough depth and variation. I think once you highlight the black and pick out the armor trim these guys are gonna be rockin'!


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

What about painting them in a mix of pre-heresy colours & after heresy colours?


----------

